# Third Male Mdoka.



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Are they all still cohabitating in that 75?? I could not keep 2 similar much less identical fish together in my 150. That's crazy that they are all coloring up. In 3 seconds you can see who the dominant fish in the tank is. It has changed a few times... the wlrst was when my Red Empress decided to really turn up the colors... the next day he was almost dead and missing an eye.


----------



## Rogozhin75 (Aug 15, 2017)

The Dude1 said:


> Are they all still cohabitating in that 75?? I could not keep 2 similar much less identical fish together in my 150. That's crazy that they are all coloring up. In 3 seconds you can see who the dominant fish in the tank is. It has changed a few times... the wlrst was when my Red Empress decided to really turn up the colors... the next day he was almost dead and missing an eye.


Yep! There's two males and 3 females and there is very little aggression now. The dominant fish in the tank is the male Tangerine Tiger, but since there's so many other big males of other types he doesn't really get to beat up on any one fish too much.


----------

